# Nikon Customer service



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Had two different Monarch Bino's that both had broken eye cups (mine and the wife's), a bent primary objective ring on mine from a accidental drop and a tethered dust cap torn off the other from plowing through thick oak brush on the wife's.

Neither were under warranty due to my not finding the original receipts. Contacted them for an estimate and they could only say they had to see them first. Shipped them off the first week in Jan. I got emailed yesterday that they finally got to look at them (they arrived at nikon 3 weeks ago), and made the call to fix both bino's for free.

Pretty pleased with that outcome, I was fully expecting a reasonable charge. The amount of time to get the estimate was nearly a month but I'm ok with that, its the off season and I'm using spotting scopes primarily anyway this time of year.

So a big shout out to Nikon for great service. I've been pretty impressed with their stuff lately and have converted over alot of my gear to Nikon (Camera's, basic rifle scopes etc).



-DallanC


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Great they are going to fix them but I thought I would make a comparison.

During our elk hunt there in Utah, my dads green label Leupold Binos broke one of the eye adjustment cups. I brought it home with me here in Washington and shipped them to Leupold in Oregon on a monday. A new pair of upgraded binos were at my days house in St George on Saturday of the same week. Hard to beat that service!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good to hear there is such a thing anymore! I had a similar experience with RCBS where I broke my primer arm on the press twice, once on each end. I ordered what I thought was a new one updated design that didnt work at all from Amazon. I emailed them asking what was going on and what I was supposed to do as I dont even see where I can get it and their reply (within about 12 hours mind you) "Sorry for the inconvenience sir, the replacement is already on the way from California, no need to send back the old piece." That makes me a pretty happy fellar and builds some great brand loyalty to ATK brands just in case i ever need to buy a rocket booster you know where I will be going!


----------

